# What a smell!!!



## strgazer (Jul 26, 2005)

We've got a 2005 Jayco C class MH which we've used on several trips, out to the west and also to the northeast since we bought it in December of last year.  It STILL has that smell that causes your eyes, nose and throat to burn.  The smell goes away when you're using it, but as soon as we get home, it's back!  The manufacturer say its just the glue, carpet, etc, but how long does it last, and what can I do about it???  Can't even stand to go in it and breathe unless its cranked up!!! I did clean the carpet, hoping it'd help, but it didn't................ :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 26, 2005)

What a smell!!!

panelling is the most likely source. Leave it open as often as possible to air out. If you have a power vent and can plug up to shore power run it some on hot days. If closed up on hot days the smell will be there for awhile but, should be getting better by now. On the bright side the new smell is still there.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 26, 2005)

What a smell!!!

I was told once by a RV salesman the smell in new RVs was caused by formaldehyde   in the glues manufactures used.  Not sure if that is true, can't think of any reason for them to use it in glue, but if it is the glue it should dry out at some point in time :clown: .


----------



## Poppa (Jul 27, 2005)

What a smell!!!

The stink is in the glue and finish mayerials. Formaldyhyde CSC is no longer used.

Leave it in the sun with a standard 20 inch fan in one end and open a window on the other. In time it works.


----------



## Poppa (Jul 27, 2005)

What a smell!!!

The stink is in the glue and finish mayerials. Formaldyhyde CSC is no longer used.

Leave it in the sun with a standard 20 inch fan in one end and open a window on the other. In time it works.


----------



## strgazer (Jul 28, 2005)

What a smell!!!

thanks for your input, y'all!  will definately air things out for awhile!


----------

